# Halfbreed saddles?



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

To be honest there isn't much good in that price range. For a good half breed saddle you're looking at starting at around $3000. They are still very much an Australian thing, so there aren't as many brands making them. Not many people are mass producing which leaves a very small "bottom range". 

Lots of people buy the Ammo saddle, which is super cheap at around $700 but apparently pretty "nasty", comfy to ride in but not durable, doesn't fit many horses. It's synthetic, and probably one of the better ones under $1000. I've heard good things about the Ezy Ride, also a synthetic saddle but with a kieffer tree, priced around $1400. Also really comfy. 

Off the rack I think the cheapest decent leather one you can get is probably the "Syd Hill Halfbreed silver" or something like that. It's leather with a rough out seat, semi QH bars and seems pretty okay. Obviously not handmade or anything but it looks to be an okay saddle. It's priced around $1600 I think. 

As far as the Ord River goes, it strikes me as too cheap, too budget, I wouldn't even consider it. It's not a quality brand or anything, looks nice enough but who knows. Halfbreeds are popular, if it was good, as one of the cheapest options, it would be somewhat popular. However, some not great saddles can still fit well and ride comfortably so it wouldn't hurt to take it out on trial for a day or two, try it on, see how it rides. 

If you want a quality, leather saddle your best bet will be to buy a used one. Usually $1000 is a little low for a use handmade/custom halfbreed in good condition, but they pop up sometimes.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Zobo, the problem with cheap saddles is what you don't see. Crappy hardware, staples that rust, nails that rust, poorer quality tree.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

halfbreeds are very expensive. I was going to buy one until I exhausted my options and went with a full Aussie.

DownUnder has a crossover for less than 1000 on this page... It might be the only one you can find, unless you get a good used deal.

Australian Saddles | Down Under Collection of Aussie Saddles for Trail, Ranch, and Endurance riding


----------



## Zobo1998 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, I just though maybe there might be some amazingly cheap saddle that is actually a propper saddle. Haha I guess not! ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

